# Laserwriter Pro 630



## Langellier (19 Juin 2011)

Je viens de récupérer une laserwriter Pro 630 que j'ai connectée en réseau ethernet avec un mac G3 sous système 9.2.
Dans le sélecteur j'ai bien l'extension LaserWiter 8 version 8.7.1
Sur le bureau apparaît bien l'icône de l'imprimante. 
Pourquoi ça marche pas ?
NB : Bien sûr l'imprimante est en bon état puisqu'elle imprime une page de test à l'allumage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> JNB : Bien sûr l'imprimante est en bon état puisqu'elle imprime une page de test à l'allumage.



Alors là, ça ne te garantit rien du tout, ça, si la "carte" ethernet de l'imprimante est H.S., par exemple, ça ne l'empêchera pas d'imprimer sa page de test.

Cela dit, il peut aussi y avoir un problème de paramétrage (c'est même à priori le plus probable).

Alors, il va falloir éplucher tes réglages : le fait que l'imprimante apparaisse dans le sélecteur indique juste que son pilote est bien en place dans le bon dossier, rien d'autre.

À vérifier les réglages des TdB AppleTalk (ou Appleshare, je ne me souviens jamais du nom exact), Appleshare est-il bien activé (depuis le TdB, pas depuis le sélecteur, car là, ça ne fonctionne pas) ? Le TdB est-il bien réglé sur ethernet ? Il doit y avoir d'autres points à vérifier, mais là de suite je ne me souviens plus trop lesquels (7 ans déjà, que je ne fais plus de réseau sous OS 9 :sick: :rateau.

Bon, en attendant, on va déménager, parce que là, ça concerne plus "Classic Mac", en fait !


----------



## Langellier (21 Juin 2011)

J'ai essayé, via AppleTalk, les deux types de connexion : Ethernet et port modem (correspondant au branchement du câble imprimante. Dans les deux cas, j'ai le même message : "Le gestionnaire LaserWriter 8" ne peut être utilisé en raison d'une erreur interne. -43".
Je pense donc que la carte ethernet n'est pas en cause.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai essayé, via AppleTalk, les deux types de connexion : Ethernet et port modem (correspondant au branchement du câble imprimante. Dans les deux cas, j'ai le même message : "Le gestionnaire LaserWriter 8" ne peut être utilisé en raison d'une erreur interne. -43".
> Je pense donc que la carte ethernet n'est pas en cause.



Une erreur -43, c'est "fichier manquant", essaie de réinstaller Laserwriter8, peut-être, parce que là, visiblement, il manque un truc sur ton disque !


----------



## Langellier (21 Juin 2011)

Jai téléchargé le logiciel "laserWriter" depuis 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30154
rubrique Laserwriter pro 630.
J'ai bien obtenu Laserwriter 8 avec laser prep.
Le premier apparait bien dans le sélecteur.

Par contre je ne vois pas "Laserwriter GX". Est-ce nécessaire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Par contre je ne vois pas "Laserwriter GX". Est-ce nécessaire ?



Ça, je ne sais pas, ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec, normalement, ce pilote était fourni avec QuickDraw GX, donc il te faut installer ça pour l'avoir !


----------



## Langellier (23 Juin 2011)

J'ai installé Quickdraw GX. Les icônes des imprimantes ont maintenant le suffixe GX. Le partage des imprimantes est activé. 
Y a du mieux, mais l'icône de la laserwriter est maintenant affublée d'un croix comme le montre l'image jointe. Ceci en port ethernet  ou en port série (modem).
NB : j'ai choisi un câble ethernet est croisé. Je pense qu'il me manque une extension (???), car mon imprimante a son voyant vert et rien ne clignote.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai installé Quickdraw GX. Les icônes des imprimantes ont maintenant le suffixe GX. Le partage des imprimantes est activé.
> Y a du mieux, mais l'icône de la laserwriter est maintenant affublée d'un croix comme le montre l'image jointe. Ceci en port ethernet  ou en port série (modem).
> NB : j'ai choisi un câble ethernet est croisé. Je pense qu'il me manque une extension (???), car mon imprimante a son voyant vert et rien ne clignote.



Ben normal, il n'y a plus Laserwriter8 dans la liste, là 

Normalement, l'icône du service sur le bureau, c'est avec Laserwriter 8 qu'il fonctionne. Si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, tu cliques à gauche sur l'icône "Laserwriter8", et ça t'affiche à droite la liste des imprimantes (dont la LW Pro 630).


----------



## Langellier (23 Juin 2011)

Je vais faire en sorte que laserwriter 8 revienne dans le sélecteur. 
Entre temps, j'ai employé les grands moyens. Ayant un disque IDE en réserve je l'ai mis à la place du précédent, l'ai initialisé avec un CD d'installation de Mac OS 8.5 qui contient les descriptions d'imprimantes (notamment laserWriter Pro 630). Au redémarrage, elle se trouvait dans la liste et voilà enfin le résultat en ci-après en image.






Maintenant elle fonctionne, il subsiste "un tout petit rien" les feuilles imprimées sont sales. Est-ce à cause du feutre, du cylindre et puis-je nettoyer cela moi-même facilement ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben normal, il n'y a plus Laserwriter8 dans la liste, là
> Normalement, l'icône du service sur le bureau, c'est avec Laserwriter 8 qu'il fonctionne. Si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, tu cliques à gauche sur l'icône "Laserwriter8", et ça t'affiche à droite la liste des imprimantes (dont la LW Pro 630).


Et pourtant LaserWriter 8 est bien présent dans le dossier extensions du dossier système aux côtés de Laserwriter GX. Curieusement seul ce dernier apparaît dans le sélecteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> il subsiste "un tout petit rien" les feuilles imprimées sont sales. Est-ce à cause du feutre, du cylindre et puis-je nettoyer cela moi-même facilement ?



Le feutre, normalement, il se change (avec la cartouche de toner) mais tu peux essayer de le brosser, le tambour, faut surtout pas y toucher (et limiter au maximum son exposition à la lumière), mais il y a aussi le filament, qui doit être nettoyé (en principe une brosse est fournie, mais un pinceau-brosse pas trop dur de 6-8 mm de large peut faire l'affaire).


----------



## Langellier (23 Juin 2011)

J'ai refait la même chose pour une Personal LaserWriter 320 qui dormait depuis des mois :
1) trouver le CD d'installation Mac OS 8.5,
2) brancher l'imprimante sur le port imprimante ou modem,
3) démarrer sur le CD
4) (ré-)installer mac OS 8.5
5) au redémarrage l'ordinateur te demande de choisir une imprimante : normalement elle est dans la liste.
Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas faire cela manuellement ; du moins je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.


----------

